# Sephora Friends and Family



## starfire123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone have an email with the printable use in store code for the 20%. I hate ordering online!!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 22, 2010)

unfortunately when you go to Temptalia.com it says that the sale is on-line only =(


----------



## Mygreatlove (Oct 22, 2010)

starfire123 said:


> Does anyone have an email with the printable use in store code for the 20%. I hate ordering online!!!


 
  	Only employees are given a card that they can give to friends or family to use in store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On a happier note, I ordered yesterday and got a shipment confirmation this morning


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

I already placed my order!  Yay!


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 22, 2010)

I've placed two orders already..I'm so bad


----------



## Nicala (Oct 22, 2010)

mrslovejoy said:


> I've placed two orders already..I'm so bad



 	I'm planning on placing another order when I get paid Wednesday LOL!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

I see that some stores are letting you get the discount when you mention it.Yay!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2010)

I placed my order last night, plus I got my free birthday gift set with my order woot!

  	Bought a bunch of Bobbi Brown ls & blush, & Tarte mascara to try


----------



## makeba (Oct 24, 2010)

i bought
  	MUFE matte velvet foundation #65
  	DKNY Pure perfume
  	smashbox eyeliner set
  	sephora eyeliner
  	Dior eyelash primer
  	UD prep and Prime


----------



## lilwill27330 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought

  	Ralph perfume
  	Viva La Juicy perfume
  	Philosphy miracle worker
  	Urban decay perversion liquid liner
  	Perricone night moisturizer

  	i'm going back....for sure. Also if you mention it in the store, they honor it.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 24, 2010)

hey i'm not aware of this sale how come ! is it because i'm in Canada ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 24, 2010)

I got the Urban Decay Black Palette and Dashiki and Haight eye shadows.  I want the other UD Sephora exclusive eye shadows but they have been unavailable.  Maybe I will get lucky and get to get them in store...


----------



## Nicala (Oct 24, 2010)

urbanD0LL said:


> hey i'm not aware of this sale how come ! is it because i'm in Canada ?



 	Sephora in Canada doesn't have the F&F sale going on. Only US.


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

No more makeup for me this time. But I am stocking up on my skincare staples during the F&F sale
  	Ordering right now


----------



## shewearsMAC (Oct 25, 2010)

I just placed my skincare order:
  	Ole Henriksen "Truth Serum"
  	Shiseido "Purifying Cleansing Foam"
  	Laura Mercier loose setting powder
  	sample of Flowerbomb
  	sample of Clinique Repairwear laser & UV damage corrector

  	I wish I ordered Caudalie's new Vinosource Sorbet creme (pomegranate)

  	I wanna check out Bobbi Brown and MUFE in store before buying my makeup order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just paid all of my credit cards in full so I'll have a month to save up for this year's F&F splurge hahah


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 25, 2010)

I placed an order on the UD BOS III and NARS Torrid blush last Thursday and cannot wait to get it this week! I had to resist after that since I almost ordered some more products. I may order again before this ends on my birthday.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 26, 2010)

lilwill27330 said:


> I'm going back....for sure. Also if you mention it in the store, they honor it.


 
  	I called my local Sephora store and they WILL NOT honor the FF discount UNLESS you have "the card". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have already placed an online order when the sale first started and I was thinking about picking up some more items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I guess I will be placing another online order !!!!!


----------

